# Old Gorton milling machine



## Andrikj01 (Mar 12, 2020)

Hello, I am wondering if anyone knows anything about this machine and could provide some information as I cannot find much online


----------



## francist (Mar 13, 2020)

There’s a few catalogue sheets with specifications here on Gordon machines, including that Tracemaster. It’s a manual duplicating mill, but that’s all I found so far.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/gorton-1963/


----------



## Andrikj01 (Mar 13, 2020)

francist said:


> There’s a few catalogue sheets with specifications here on Gordon machines, including that Tracemaster. It’s a manual duplicating mill, but that’s all I found so far.
> 
> http://www.lathes.co.uk/gorton-1963/


Thanks! This thing has been sitting for many years but has next to zero hours on it, thought it might be fun to see if the owner (a friend of mine) would be interested in seeing if we could get it functional


----------



## francist (Mar 13, 2020)

Very cool! I think “we” would all love it if you got it going again!

-frank


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 14, 2020)

This machine might be heavy ,do you know the weight ?  I am so impress to see old machine like this one  and still working ? I think the major problem is to find infos and part's . This is the reason why I like this site. Thank you to all member's to help each other.


----------



## Andrikj01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Marc Moreau said:


> This machine might be heavy ,do you know the weight ?  I am so impress to see old machine like this one  and still working ? I think the major problem is to find infos and part's . This is the reason why I like this site. Thank you to all member's to help each other.


Last I checked it, all the manual hand cranks still moved everything properly (of course it was a little stiff), I don't know how it got power as the shop it's in barely has a panel, let alone 3 phase. I'm fairly certain all the hoses are completely destroyed from age and need to be replaced. I found a slightly smaller model rated at about 4000lbs, that was also without the trace mechanism and the wider table so this is definitely over 5000 lbs, probably more


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 15, 2020)

that's heavy good materiel not cheap.


----------



## Proxule (Jul 22, 2021)

Seen this mill posted on kijiji for free, Then some joker picked it up and re-posted it for 3600$
Still on kiijiji right now!
Seems like the original poster registered and posted 3 times, lol


----------



## Scattered Parts (Jul 22, 2021)

I messagedthe Kijiji guy about this mill. I wanted a few better pictures. He told me that another guy has the mill at his property and gave me a number to message him. Kind or a red flag for me. Also, who leaves a mill outside unprotected and covered in snow then expects someone to pay $3600 for it? Just wanted to feel out the guy about the machine but too many warning signals to proceed.

Now, if you could look at it and test it under power that is a whole different scenario. At least it has been moved inside.


----------



## Proxule (Jul 22, 2021)

This whole thng is a joke, everyone involved.
Makes me sick, gluck on your quest


----------

